# Glen/Loch Trool



## Scotia (Mar 15, 2020)

Just back from a quiet weekend away at Loch Trool. Several parking spots. First nigh we pitched up at Loch Trool carpark a couple of miles up from the visitor centre. Next morning we did the LochTrool loop walk 5 3/4 miles around about 3 1/2 hr walk. There was a parking spot further on from our pitch and another up at Bruces Stone which was probably more suited for smaller vans. Our van is 30 ft long and found no problem parking in the first two spots. There are several walks to be had, a map for the walks is available from the visitor cecentre  as you enter.. p.s. i picked up a carrier carrier 




















bag of litter left from hill walkers the night before that i found scattered on the banking when we woke in the morning. Dirty b@st@rds!


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 18, 2020)

Many thanks Scotia, looks like one for the future.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 18, 2020)

There are several solo remote spots you pass driving down to the loch Trool car park. We were the only one there the first night and a single van the next. Well maintained  paths for walking.  Sam


----------



## Dave H (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi we had a stop over and walked the area over new years eve and day, great pub at Glen Luce bay.
xx


----------



## in h (Mar 22, 2020)

Lovely dog! 
Now go home and stay there, please.
The media and the government have failed to make it clear how important it is not to leave your house.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 22, 2020)

in h said:


> Lovely dog!
> Now go home and stay there, please.
> The media and the government have failed to make it clear how important it is not to leave your house.


? I have been home for a week and indoors with my kids since Thursday!


----------



## in h (Mar 22, 2020)

The problem is that there are still people who think it is OK to travel about, and posting pictures of being away helps normalise that.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 22, 2020)

in h said:


> The problem is that there are still people who think it is OK to travel about, and posting pictures of being away helps normalise that.


I think you are lookjng for an argument that is not there. Cabin feever?


----------



## in h (Mar 22, 2020)

There can be no argument. I am stating facts. 
Cabin fever? Not at all. We have to stay home at this time of year because of our livestock.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 22, 2020)

This post is a week old, why are you jumping on now?


----------



## in h (Mar 22, 2020)

If you don't want comments, perhaps you should delete your old post. 
The reason I commented was because I wanted to comment on how nice the dog looked. Didn't expect to get bitten by its rabid owner


----------



## Scotia (Mar 22, 2020)

Your comment was lovely dog now go home!


----------



## in h (Mar 22, 2020)

Scotia said:


> Your comment was lovely dog now go home!


No, my comment was:


> Lovely dog!
> Now go home and stay there, please.
> The media and the government have failed to make it clear how important it is not to leave your house.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 22, 2020)

in h said:


> No, my comment was:


Maybe time to get you cattle tested.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 22, 2020)

Pack it in, you two! 

Play nice, please, or don't play at all.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 22, 2020)

I agree. Let’s have this as a nice place to visit. We try very hard not to delete posts, please if you can’t be friendly don’t post at all. There’s plenty of grief around at present without adding to it with squabbles.


----------



## Bigshug (Mar 22, 2020)

Thinking about isolating from the forum cos of so many aggressive posts. It is not the same as the forum was when I joined. People are now looking for old posts to rant at


----------



## 2cv (Mar 22, 2020)

Bigshug said:


> Thinking about isolating from the forum cos of so many aggressive posts. It is not the same as the forum was when I joined. People are now looking for old posts to rant at



Actually considering the stress that we are all under I’m surprised how little discord there has been in here. Frank discussion yes, but in the main respectful of others views. I really don’t think anyone should self isolate from here as it should be a great place to be with people with a shared interest. 
We try very hard to leave members to self regulate by posting respectfully and abiding by the simple rules that they have signed up to, but please report anything considered inappropriate and we’ll deal with it quickly.
In general this is a very friendly place to be, with help freely offered, lets not let a very few transgressions change that.


----------

